# Skype mobile



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, all -

Two weeks and I will arrive in Dubai! Getting very anxious as I am continually thinking of more things that I forgot. And I am sure there will be many . . . 

Anyway, I know that there are difficulties in getting Skype to work properly. I've read the threads here and elsewhere. One thing I haven't seen any mention of is whether it works using a mobile phone. Has anyone tried using skype over their cell? What problems are there? Anything notable?

Thanks in advance.

Hope to make one of the Barasti nights later in March and meet some of you.

Tim


----------



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not sure about skype on a mobile phone - although I cannot see any problem with it working here. 

The main problem in the UAE with Skype is that Etisalat have blocked the site. Those of us on Du can use it however and it saves us a lot of money in phone calls overseas and of course the video feature means you can see your relatives too.


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I was just wondering whether it would be blocked over the mobile network as well. I suppose there is only one way to find out!


----------



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would not think it would be blocked if you are a Du mobile subscriber. It will likely be blocked if you are an Etisalat subcriber though.


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Just to cover yourself, if it is blocked or not working properly, download Hotspot shield as a backup whilst you are still in your home country. Hope you have awesome time in Dubai, and don't worry about forgetting anything, I promise you will find it in Mall of Emirates.....


----------



## DCtoDubai (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. All the help is appreciated.

Tim


----------

